# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  طول دوره پزشکی عمومی ، 6 یا 7 سال؟

## saj8jad

سلام دوستان
وقت همگی به خیر و خوشی
دو سه روزیه که این سوال کلافم کرده (!)  :Yahoo (110):  ، بطوری که در نقطه صفر مرزی لوب آهیانه و لوب گیجگاهی مغزم داره رژه میره (!)  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (1): 
هر کسی هم از راه میرسه یه چیزی میگه متأسفانه (!) ، یکی میگه 6 ساله ، یکی میگه 7 ساله (!)  :Yahoo (77): 

در دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری اینطوری گفته ؛




در برنامه درسی و مشخصات کلی دوره دکترای پزشکی اومده اینطور گفته ؛



 R: برنامه هاي درسي و سرفصل دروس(قديم)-معاونت آموزشی - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران-برنامه درسي رشته پزشكي عمومي - قسمت اول


هر کسی میدونه لطفا رفع ابهام بزنه پلیز 
با تچکر 
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## ali7474

اموزش 6 ساله اما کاراموزی و پایان نامه و...میشه 7 سال.
مثلا اگه به داروسازی هم نگاه کنی 2 ترم اخر تقریبا کلا کاراموزی و پایان نامه هست.در واقع حدودا 9 ترم درس میخونن(4.5)سال ولی خب اون کاراموزی و پایان نامه باعث میشه طول تحصیل 5.5 یا حتی 6 سال بکشه

----------


## alk1370

سلام امسال تمام دانشگاه ها رشته پزشکیشون شیوه نوین شده. و علوم پایه یه ترم کم شده.4 ترم هست.بقیش تغییری نداشته تقریبا همون 6.5 سال میشه! ظاهرا اگر مدرک زبان هم کسی داشه باشه تافل و... اونم میتونه تا یه ترم کم کنه اینجور که یکی از مسئولین وزارت بهداشت گفته بود.خبرشو چند وقت پیش تو یه سایتی خوندم. یکی دیگه هم اینکه اونایی که یه بار لیسانسی چیزی گرفتن میتونن عمومیا رو هم تطبیق بدن اینجوری هم یه ترم شاید واسشون کم شه.

----------


## saj8jad

> اموزش 6 ساله اما کاراموزی و پایان نامه و...میشه 7 سال.
> مثلا اگه به داروسازی هم نگاه کنی 2 ترم اخر تقریبا کلا کاراموزی و پایان نامه هست.در واقع حدودا 9 ترم درس میخونن(4.5)سال ولی خب اون کاراموزی و پایان نامه باعث میشه طول تحصیل 5.5 یا حتی 6 سال بکشه





> سلام امسال تمام دانشگاه ها رشته پزشکیشون شیوه نوین شده. و علوم پایه یه ترم کم شده.4 ترم هست.بقیش تغییری نداشته تقریبا همون 6.5 سال میشه! ظاهرا اگر مدرک زبان هم کسی داشه باشه تافل و... اونم میتونه تا یه ترم کم کنه اینجور که یکی از مسئولین وزارت بهداشت گفته بود.خبرشو چند وقت پیش تو یه سایتی خوندم. یکی دیگه هم اینکه اونایی که یه بار لیسانسی چیزی گرفتن میتونن عمومیا رو هم تطبیق بدن اینجوری هم یه ترم شاید واسشون کم شه.


سلام
تا جایی که من متوجه شدم کلا گویا 6.5 ساله شده ، یعنی به انضمام پایان نامه
http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/664046/...B4%D9%88%D8%AF
حالا اینکه زودتر از این مدت هم میشه تموم کردش رو نمیدونم

----------


## AmirAria

سلام سجاد جان 
دو شیوه آموزش پزشکی داریم تو کشور الان ، شیوه نوین و شیوه قدیم 
دوره نوین که دانشجوهای جدید هستن 6 ساله است دوره پزشکی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام سجاد جان 
> دو شیوه آموزش پزشکی داریم تو کشور الان ، شیوه نوین و شیوه قدیم 
> دوره نوین که دانشجوهای جدید هستن 6 ساله است دوره پزشکی


سلام امیر عزیز
میگم پس هر کسی یه چیزی میگه برای خودش ، یکی میگه 7 سال یکی هم 6 سال نگو بخاطر دوره نوینه (!)  :Yahoo (4): 
دوره نوین کی تصویب شده و قراره از کی اجرایی بشه و اینکه الان اجرایی شده؟ 
یه خبر هم بالا قرار دادم که تو اون خبر گفته بودن 6.5 ساله شده (!)
کلا یکم سر در گم کننده شده

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام امیر عزیز
> میگم پس هر کسی یه چیزی میگه برای خودش ، یکی میگه 7 سال یکی هم 6 سال نگو بخاطر دوره نوینه (!) 
> دوره نوین کی تصویب شده و قراره از کی اجرایی بشه و اینکه الان اجرایی شده؟ 
> یه خبر هم بالا قرار دادم که تو اون خبر گفته بودن 6.5 ساله شده (!)
> کلا یکم سر در گم کننده شده


منظور منم همون 6.5 بود که بهش میگن دوره نوین 
نمیدونم کی تصویب شده ولی دانشگاه بیرجند خبر دارم اینجور شده ، کلا اوضاع شیر تو شیری هست الان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> منظور منم همون 6.5 بود که بهش میگن دوره نوین 
> نمیدونم کی تصویب شده ولی دانشگاه بیرجند خبر دارم اینجور شده ، کلا اوضاع شیر تو شیری هست الان


آهان که اینطور  
یعنی این همه مسخره بازی و آیین نامه اجرایی جدید فقط بخاطر 0.5 سال؟! (!)  :Yahoo (21):  ، هیچ جا دنیا از این حرکتا نمیزنن که اینجا میزنن  :Yahoo (4): 
با این وضع پس احتمالا از امسال اجرایی شده ، چون خبرم مربوط به 18 بهمن 95 هستش

" وی همچنین از تصویب برنامه آموزشی جدید رشته پزشکی  خبر داد و گفت: بر اساس  این برنامه بازنگری شده، طول دوره رشته پزشکی  عمومی 6.5 سال می‌شود در  حالیکه در گذشته در اغلب دانشگاه‌ها این دوره  بیشتر و حدود 7 تا 7.5 سال  بود. "

در نهایت ممنون بابت رفع ابهام  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*13 ترم معادل 6.5 سال*

----------


## Meysam_b

طولش مهم نیس مهم عرضشه :Yahoo (15): منظورم از عرض کیفیته ها  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sheyda3000

بپس دندونپزشكي چند سال شده

----------

